# Methods to move mulch into backyards?



## NebClimber (Apr 26, 2005)

Anybody have a good trick for moving mulch into backyards MANUALLY?

I've used wheelbarrows and garbage cans (with wheels) in the past, but is there a better way?

Steven


----------



## Stumper (Apr 26, 2005)

I've drug tarps, cans and wheelbarrowed it. I haven't found a better combination than a good wheelbarrow, an ensilage fork and a garden rake. Obviously a move up into mechanization such as a mini-skidsteerhas possibilitities but you did say manually.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 26, 2005)

Try one of those 10 cu. ft. wheelbarrows w/ the double wheels on the front. I bet that would speed things up.


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 26, 2005)

NebClimber said:


> Anybody have a good trick for moving mulch into backyards MANUALLY?
> 
> Steven



Get a guy from the labor service or manpower company. Give him a wheelbarrow (if there is wheeled access) or a trash can, ensilage fork, and let him do it. Save your back for more worthwhile things. I use Labor Ready quite a bit. I pay $13.95 per man hour, 4 hours minimum.


----------



## che (Apr 26, 2005)

I bought two of these Rubbermaid wheelbarrows. I think they call them feed carts. They'll hold a maximum load of 300#....I've filled them to the top with feed and still rolled them down a bumpy incline and over a drycreekbed to feed cattle. 

I bought the second one for home. I've used it for moving everything in the garden. Mantis tiller, all my tools....in one trip. 

It empties easily. Heavy things (like a big rock) can be kinda rolled into it if you lay the slanted front on the ground. Then, if you place it over the axle it can be pushed/pulled with one hand. I've filled it with compost, mulch, water, sticks, kids, dogs, etc. I guess I've had them over a year now and am very pleased. They're pricey....$150+....but worth every cent, IMHO. 

I found this picture online:

http://arborist.************/attachment_23163.php


----------



## alanarbor (Apr 26, 2005)

Power barrow How about this?

There's something similar and larger that masonry contractors use, I just can't think of the name, but I'm sure you could rent one.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 26, 2005)

There are companies that have mulch blowers that are just like GIANT insulation blowers. They're used a lot on large commercial jobs.


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 26, 2005)

You guys are cheating if you use mulch blowers and power barrows. The question was moving it manually.


----------



## jimmyq (Apr 26, 2005)

wheelbarrow and a grain scoop (sometime snow shovel). or pacific bark blowers


----------



## Stumper (Apr 26, 2005)

Paul, You have to try an ensilage/cottonseed fork. It beats a grain scoop six ways from Sunday.


----------



## alanarbor (Apr 26, 2005)

Koa Man said:


> You guys are cheating if you use mulch blowers and power barrows. The question was moving it manually.



Then I find a fella named Manuel to move it for me!


----------



## tophopper (Apr 26, 2005)

Do like the movie the shawshank redemption....

a pocket full at a time


----------



## xander9727 (Apr 26, 2005)

Have the truck dump it in your back yard when they deliver it.


----------



## juststumps (Apr 26, 2005)

look in a "Mc Master Carr, or a graingers book" ballast fork,,",,thats the ticket... best thing in the world for shoveling ,,, mulch,,,chips,,,stump grinding's. i wouldn't leave home without one!!!!!


----------



## jimmyq (Apr 27, 2005)

Stumper. the fork you speak of, is it plastic tines or metal? I tried one once that was plastic and it didnt seem to last long. the mulch I am spreading is 3/8" compost mulch, almost a topsoil like consistency but coarser and a bit lighter. I only mention what it is because I wanna be sure we are all talkin bout the same materials.. and if you insist, I will try the cottonseed fork, if I can figure out what it is.


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 27, 2005)

I had both plastic and metal ensilage forks. The plastic ones are junk. Too much flex and the tines spread apart when poking them into stuff. I like the metal ones. Used it yesterday to both rake and then load stump grindings into a trash barrel. Worked much better than the big #14 shovel I had.


----------



## pmuscato (Apr 27, 2005)

We called them seed forks, scoop is shaped like a scoop shovel but with tines, short handle. better then a pitchfork.I like to leave the mulch on the dump truck, tilt the bed and fork into a wheelborrow, loads fast. Just another option.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 27, 2005)

Paul, It is steel. For your fine composted mulch you scoop may be superior. I was thinking of moving brush chipper wood chips. Sherril sells one similar to this http://209.35.185.42/ShopSite/Coron..._Veg_fork_10_tines_w_D_Handle_C-FK_75010.html


----------



## Proj Eng (Apr 27, 2005)

Definitely the fork!!! I also like to use an alumnium shovel year round. I call it the "teaspoon." Great for scooping snow drifts and bark and anything else. I also find a flat gravel shovel as a good universal shovel. Especially when turning a compost pile.


----------



## KentuckySawyer (Apr 28, 2005)

What about a crop duster?


----------



## chicken89 (May 2, 2005)

what about a ball cart with a tarp over it? haven't used it to put mulch into a yard, but i used it to haul out small limbs/brush when the truck is a distance away... seems to work easy and cuts trips down dramatically


----------



## rivahrat (May 2, 2005)

use a georgia buggy. looks kinda like the feed card a few posts back but is all metal. when i was a masonary laborer i used one every day. they work great. then just add the seed fork and your set.


----------



## xander9727 (May 2, 2005)

Have the truck dump it in the back yard.


----------



## JerseyPete (Dec 19, 2016)

I put plastic 5 gallon buckets (Home Depot buckets) into a garden cart. Then I fill with the seed fork/ensilage fork. When I get to the bed that needs the chips I can use the buckets to place the chips exactly where I want them, much easier to get into a deeper bed and not fling chips everywhere.


----------

